

The world of 19th century patent medicine - benbreen
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/narcotics-in-medicine

======
diamondtrim
So, pretty much like my Ginseng dealer of today?

------
phreeza
I like that the advertisement for the paper-mache elephant points out that
"this is a better thing than it appears to be"!

------
ourmandave
I'm going to play Oregon Trail and know exactly what to buy after reading this
article.

Or maybe what _not_ to buy...

